# Eastern Night Train 26 for $900 shipped



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I am new to DJ world, just ordered a Eastern Night Train 26. Doesn't seem like a real common ride but I liked what I read about it, so I ordered one. Looks like they are liquidating the 07's for $895 shipped on

https://oldskoolcycles.com/Eastern.aspx

you can price match it on Jensen USA if you don't trust the other one. I ordered mine from old school cycles, I'll post up some pictures when I get it. 900 bucks seemed like a deal to me after pricing out how much it costs to build up a decent new DJ.

Let me know what you guys think, did christmas come early? or did I waste my money?

you know burgundy is sick


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

thats cheap.
but my bike is purple.
way sicker
lol


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Old Skool Cycles is reputable. That is where I got my Nighttrain 24 from.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

That is where I'm getting my bike from but I'm getting the black one.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

that is sexy


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Nighttrains Are Ftwftw


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I got my Nighttrain 24 from John @ OLD Skool. Awesome bike.


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

That bike looks b/a. Im diggin those hubs, what kind are they?


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

BUY NOW!!!Kickass price and I cant believe that price includes shipping. You wouldn't wanna miss out on that...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Pretty solid parts package. Looks like a great start.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

When I had called Eastern had only 10 black ones left, well 9 now, and a little more in the burgundy. I just ordered mine from Old Skool since that is an amazing deal for that NT. 

I did hear that the 08 NT are suppose to be available Jan 08 but I wasn't diggin the colors or price hike and can live with the longer CS on the 07.


----------



## Stradissimo (Jan 28, 2004)

CripTiK said:


> When I had called Eastern had only 10 black ones left, well 9 now, and a little more in the burgundy. I just ordered mine from Old Skool since that is an amazing deal for that NT.
> 
> I did hear that the 08 NT are suppose to be available Jan 08 but I wasn't diggin the colors or price hike and can live with the longer CS on the 07.


Man, you completely screwed up the SOP (Standard Operating Procedure) for mtbr peeps.

Here's how you're supposed to do it:
1. Send email to compay.
2. Wait 23 minutes for an answer.
3. Complain to mtbr about how the company doesn't answer emails.
3a. people in mtbr will tell you to call the company
4. Email company again
5. Wait 1 day for answer.
6. Complain to mtbr in an especially whiny way about how the company doesn't answer emails.
7. Get into a flame war about calling/emailing.
8. Call the company and get the info you want.

You totally skipped steps 1 through 7. 

Nice bike.:thumbsup: All the Easterns look really cool. Are any of them made in USA, like Black Market?


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

I heard from John @ Old Skool Cycles that he may be able to get a few more of the NightTrain 24's. There was not any left but John came up with a few. Jim


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

I had been checking out the NT's and saw this posting, so I went to oldskoolcycles. Old Skool raised their pricing on the site for the NT 26 since this blog, not by much, but I was still able to use the best deal program to get it at a better price. Since you pointed me towards a great deal, I thought I would return the favor for others. Looks like the big company wasn't liking the price matching that they were having to do. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

I had been checking out the NT's and saw this posting, so I went to oldskoolcycles. Old Skool raised their pricing on the site for the NT 26 since this blog, not by much, but I was still able to use the best deal program to get it at a better price. Since you pointed me towards a great deal, I thought I would return the favor for others by leaving a note. Looks like the big company wasn't liking the price matching that they were having to do. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

I had been checking out the NT's and saw this posting, so I went to oldskoolcycles. Old Skool raised their pricing on the site for the NT 26 since this blog, not by much, but I was still able to use the best deal program to get it at a better price. Since you pointed me towards a great deal, I thought I would return the favor for others by leaving a note. Looks like the big company wasn't liking the price matching that they were having to do. Hmmmm.....


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

rookie posting:madman:


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

Computer problems, sorry about the multiple postings. I couldn't figure out how to delete.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

$949 is still a good deal but I'm glad I timed my purchase just right. I had called on Monday and it was $990, made the purchase on Wednesday for $895, priced moved up to $949 by Saturday. 

Lesson: grab a HOT deal when it is HOT!


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

You can't go wrong with an Eastern...I love mine.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

I just picked one up from Old Skool Cycles too. How many bikes do you think he sells when someone links to him on the forums?


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm guessing 5 this round easy...


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

It sounds like Old Skool is a small shop, John seems easy going and willing to help. Kind of like a LBS online. I was happy to give him my business - and a good deal too. Win win.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

So I have been patiently waiting for my NT that I ordered on 11/21/07...I knew that John did not have them in stock so it would take a little longer than normal but was tempted on sending him an email for an ETA. I drop into my email account and guess what...I have an email from John stating that he didn't receive his shipment today like he expected, that he already called Eastern and the shipment is in transit, and that he would ship it out as soon as he gets them in. 

Now thats customer service...mad props John. 

I don't think I've ever seen an LBS get blown up like this before.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, amazingly he gets the business he deserves. He has a very good relationship with Eastern as well, so it doesn't hurt.

I had a couple threads giving Old School Cycles praise back in the summer months, when I originally ordered mine.

Also - I wouldn't get worried about my shipment till it's been at least a month. LoL. Due to a severe lack of preparation on Eastern's end I waited nearly 4 months for mine.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I also just wanted to highlight that other companies do have great customer service as well. But I feel it's more important to support the smaller LBS first... even if it may not be local.

Nemesis/Brad has great customer service as well, so when you're ready to harvest the parts off your eastern give brad a call


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I actually already had that in mind figuring after buying an STP and a NT the next step would be to build one up. But that won't be for a year or two depending on how hard I am on my bikes.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah I love my night train but I realized very quickly that in order to really appreciate my bike I'm going to have to build it.

I'll never buy another complete... they are cheaper but I'm already replacing parts on my Night train, so I could have built a bike up anyways.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

CripTiK said:


> So I have been patiently waiting for my NT that I ordered on 11/21/07...I knew that John did not have them in stock so it would take a little longer than normal but was tempted on sending him an email for an ETA. I drop into my email account and guess what...I have an email from John stating that he didn't receive his shipment today like he expected, that he already called Eastern and the shipment is in transit, and that he would ship it out as soon as he gets them in.
> 
> Now thats customer service...mad props John.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen an LBS get blown up like this before.


I got the same e-mail. This guy's awesome. I ordered a burgundy...and can't wait!


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

my nighttrain is indiana in the hands of fedex, i'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm twiddling my thumbs because its cold and rainy! But my NT is on its way too...


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

sammysmc said:


> my nighttrain is indiana in the hands of fedex, i'm sitting here twiddling my thumbs


I have an estimated delivery of Saturday...sweet.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

She's here! 

It came with Juicy 3's instead of HFX-9's like I expected. I'd rather have the Juicy's anyway...


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Jared5755 said:


> She's here!
> 
> It came with Juicy 3's instead of HFX-9's like I expected. I'd rather have the Juicy's anyway...


Beauty...mine has a delivery date of Wednesday.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

finally got it and destickered it. snow and cold outside.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

I want one of those so bad. Seeing a beauty like that makes me hate my shitter of a bike. Awsome buy, I wish I had the cash.


----------



## J5isalive (Jul 16, 2006)

I've had my NT 24 for a while now...its been awesome to me. I just recently ordered a Shadow Conspiracy chain so i can dial in the drop out length...Other than that the bike has been awesome. 

All i want now is a new fork, i hate the D-Street, and want somehting a bit lighter, i'm patiently awaiting the new Atomlab fork too see how that will work.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

I think FedEx has the worst tracking out of all the shipping companies. I have a delivery date for the 5th but it still shows my bike in Utah...and it was there on the 1st.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

CripTiK said:


> I think FedEx has the worst tracking out of all the shipping companies. I have a delivery date for the 5th but it still shows my bike in Utah...and it was there on the 1st.


Where do you live? That's weird that I got mine last Friday and you won't get yours until Wednesday.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Oregon so it had a ways to go...


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

Got my bike today, assembled it, and took some pics so I will upload them tomorrow...took a couple shots of my STP too.


----------



## Dirtydj (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like the Black Market 357's are coming in at Old Skool. What does everyone think of these?


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

If I would of known Old Skool were going to get the Blk Mrkt 357 I probably would of waited for it over the NT. I don't think you can go wrong with either and becomes more of a personal preference.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

The 357 has crappy brakes.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

bringdoom said:


> The 357 has crappy brakes.


I think the NT is overall a better deal mainly due to the brakes. That's the biggest difference in components between the two.

.357 has a slight shorter chainstay I think. But yeah, either one looks great.


----------



## CripTiK (Oct 21, 2007)

The brakes can easily be replaced but you can't change the geo on the frame.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

nice....i was just thinking about the night train, how does everybody like them? It looks really dang nice. While this is a wee bit off topic, what do you guys think about the idea of selling my vagrant that is decked out as a freeride hardtail, and just buy a new nighttrain so that i could have an urban and dj bike. Or, should I try and lower some 36's and make it single speed, or should i sell the fork and get a shorter fork, or should i drop it to just a 1 x 9 drive train? Anyways, nice bike


----------



## iliketoride (Dec 18, 2007)

U SHOULD CHECK OUT THE "SE DIRT JUMP FLYER 26" better bike and about the same price


----------



## vasta101 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Dudeee*



Jim Darling said:


> I got my Nighttrain 24 from John @ OLD Skool. Awesome bike.


WHO MAKES THOES CHAIN TUGS!!! IVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR A PAIR THAT WOULD FIT MY NIGHT TRAIN!!!!!


----------



## Jim Darling (Dec 5, 2006)

vasta101 said:


> WHO MAKES THOES CHAIN TUGS!!! IVE BEEN LOOKIN FOR A PAIR THAT WOULD FIT MY NIGHT TRAIN!!!!!


 They Are Sinz BMX tensioners. They where 3/8, I drilled them out and cut them down to make them work. Thanks JIM


----------

